# Clay Bricks



## jodell8964 (Feb 27, 2010)

Does anyone know how to make clay brick. I live in the Ottawa area in eastern Ontario. There is Leda Clay in the ground here. If I wanted to build an underground shelter, could I manufacture clay bricks from the Leda clay that I would excavate instead of discarding it???


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Ask and ye shall find

Brick making as of the mid 1800's: http://www.shol.com/agita/thespiel.htm


----------

